# greedy dog



## bam-bam (Mar 8, 2009)

I always ensure my pet chihuahua's food bowl is topped up, he is always happy to eat his own food. He is 2 and a half but he is so greedy for non dog food.

I do not give him human food but he seeks it out, for example he has been through bags to find a carrot cake and sat and demolished the box it was in and ate half the carrot cake within minutes. If he is not shut out on a meal time you will find he has jumped up on the chair then table and will find him devouring what ever food is on the table.

He doesnt just eat it normally he seems to attack it simlar to a pack of wild animals who havent been fed for a while and just hunted down their prey. 

I just dont understand how he can be like this, he is just so unbelievably greedy and always on the look out for human food!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

All my dogs are like that, human food tastes better. Just today, I set down my sandwich and turned away for a bit and Isis had knocked it down and was starting to eat it. All in about 2 secs.


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

Marley is the same - she is such a picky eater when it comes to dog food but will eat any human food she can find! Some days we will treat her to a little bit of chicken and she just always wants more more more I guess that's how dogs are


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, at least she's food motivated lol! Makes training a whole lot easier  Mine know better than to try and get my food. They will look VERY attentive if I decide to sit on the couch and eat. They'll come sit by me if I say it's OK, watching every bite as it goes into my mouth. If I should drop a crumb, they will very slowly move towards it, waiting to see what I'll do. Sometimes I'll let them get it, and sometimes I'll make the "AAGGH" disapproval noise which means that they are to STOP whatever they're doing. I don't want them to just assume that whatever I'm eating is fair game for them. They're really pretty well behaved but that's because I'm a Nazi when it comes to their behavior around MY food!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Gracie is just like that. She acts as if she is terrified that there will never be another bite for her. She's just as bad with their kibble. She will fill her mouth like a chipmunk and take off running with it. She'll drop it somewhere, and if anyone goes towards her, she gobbles it up again and takes off running. 

If we hadn't had her since she was a pup, I'd swear she had been neglected food wise at some point, but I free feed - there's always food available.

Pedro is just the opposite. I could drop a steak right in front of his nose and he'd look up at me before touching it.


----------

